# pc stürzt bei usb ab



## Bloody_Eagle (3. März 2011)

*pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Hey, ich habe mir kürzlich ein neues System gekauft und selber zusammengebaut 

Doch eine sache trübt die Freude gewaltig 
Und zwar stürzt der pc fast immer ab, wenn ich an einen der usb Steckplätze an der Gehäusevorderseite benutze, ist einfach Stillstand  d.h. Mein Bildschirm macht Standbild und ich kann nix mehr machen, außer den Computer neu zu starten 
Wenn ich die USB-Ports an der Rückseite verwende klappt (bisher) alles wunderbar.....Und wenn ich die ports an der Vorderseite vor Pc-Start belege, fährt er normal hoch und ich kann danach die angeschlossenen Geräte benutzen....Manchmal kann ich auch direkt nach dem Start einstecken, ohne dass er sich aufhängt....Kann das alles was mit meinem Mainboard Spannungswandler zu tun haben? weil, ich habe mir den Thermalright Silver Arrow als CPU-Kühler gegönnt, allerdings beim Gehäsue abmessen nicht an den Spannungwandler gedacht, wodurch jetzt einer der beiden Lüfter auf dem Spannungswandler sitzt/gedrückt wird......

Ich bin frustrierd  

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## deckard-cain (3. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Hast Du mal einen anderen internen USB-Anschluß ausprobiert, falls Dein Board mehr von der Sorte hat ?

Ansonsten finde ich die Lösung von Lian Li sehr schön, per Kabel die hinteren externen USB-Ports (in dem Fall USB3.0) nach vorn zu den Anschlüssen durchzuschleifen. Vielleicht funktioniert das ja bei Dir auch (Adapter?!). 

Das einzige was dann sonst noch bleiben würde, wäre dem Verdacht auf den Grund zu gehen und mal den CPU-Kühler testweise gegen den boxed zu tauschen, so dass keinerlei Spannungswandler und dergleichen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (3. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

jo, hab die die Gehäuse Verkabelung intern schonmal umgesteckt....hinten habe ich 2x USB2 und 4x USB3 ( 2 normal und 2 durch einen Adapter)
was mich nur verwundert, ist dass ich es vorhin mit den hinteren Steckern ausprobiert habe und da funktioniert hat :/

Ich mein, eigentlich müsste es doch keinen Unterschied für den Spannungswandler machen, wo der neue USB eingesteckt wird?


----------



## Own3r (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir ist der PC dann allerdings komplett rebootet. Eine Lösung bei mir war es, den Reset Switch vom Motherbaord zu entfernen. Allerdings rebootet der PC bei dir nicht. Musst du das USB Gerät einstecken oder reicht schon eine Berührung?



> Das einzige was dann sonst noch bleiben würde, wäre dem Verdacht auf den Grund zu gehen und mal den CPU-Kühler testweise gegen den boxed zu tauschen, so dass keinerlei Spannungswandler und dergleichen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.



Stimmt nicht! Ein Kühler zieht doch keine Spannungswandler in Mitleidenschaft


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*



> Musst du das USB Gerät einstecken oder reicht schon eine Berührung?



Es reicht teilweise schon wenn ich den steckplatz nur mit dem metall am USB berühre 
Frag mich nicht warum


----------



## JawMekEf (4. März 2011)

Vielleicht beim berühren Kurzschluss?


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Aber wieso kommt dann kein Kurzer wenn, ich vorher schon eingesteckt hab? weil hab mir auch gedacht, dass es ein Kurzschluss sein könnte, aber dann müsste doch auch einer entstehen, wenn ich vorher was reinsteck?


----------



## Own3r (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Ich denke es handelt sich, wie bei mir, um ESD. Das Problem ist das dein System "nur" einfriert. Du kannst es ja mal versuchen, ob das Entfernen des Reset Switch Besserung bringt .


----------



## Muetze (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

wenn es nur beim Einstecken passiert kanns sein das die Frontpanelverkabelung an becker hat! 5V vollt über usb aufs board geschossen reicht für nen freeze allemal! 

kannste dir mal die Stecker aufs frontpanel anschauen? gibt auch da mal Sonntagsmodele von ein Stecker ned gescheid drin is!

 da ein umstecken aufn Board ja nichts gebracht hat liegt der Verdacht nahe das es das Verschraubte Panel ist!


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

so, habe nun mein altes pc gehäuse neben meinen neuen PC gestellt und die Usb-Frontverkabelung an das mainboard angeschlossen und alles funktioniert bestens---> ich denke mal bei meinem Gehäuse is da i-wo ein kleiner Badscher.......wisst ihr wie das mit dem zurückschicken ist? weil ich habe (warsch aus übereifer) die schrauben und einzelteile nicht geordnet sondern alles einfach eingebaut--> ich hab nicht mehr so den Plan, was alle beim Gehäuse mitgeliefert wurde :/  Zudem hab ich glaub ich die verpackung weggeschmissen...Muss der Hersteller mein Gehäuse trotzdem wieder zurücknehmen? (habe über Caseking ein Cooler Master Gehäuse gekauft)

mfg


----------



## Own3r (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Mich würde noch das Gehäuse interessieren! Ist es zufälligerweise das Coolermaster HAF-X?


----------



## Muetze (4. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

reicht evtl das frontpanel zutauschen! bekomsmte bei ebay und hersteller


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*



Own3r schrieb:


> Mich würde noch das Gehäuse interessieren!


 

```
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Cooler-Master/Alle-Cooler-Master-Gehaeuse/Cooler-Master-690-II-Lite-Midi-Tower-KKN3-pure-black::14644.html
```

danke gut zu wissen, kann ja gleich mal schaun 
Mich hätts vorallem interessiert, weil ich dann evtl gleich auf das gleich gehäuse, nur mit "Fenster" umgestiegen wär, weil ich mir vllt ne wakü kaufen will, und die dann natürlich schon beleuchtet und zur schau gestellt werden soll


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Anscheinend hat Coolermaster vermehrt Probleme mit dem USB. Auch wenn du das Gehäuse wechselst, kann es sein, dass das Problem weiterhin bestehen bleibt (ich habe meinen PC auch mal in einem anderen Case ausprobiert und der Fehler trat dort auch auf).

Hast du es mal ohne Reset Switch probiert? Du kannst ja auch mal Coolermaster anfragen, ob die eine Lösung des Problems haben .


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Na das klingt ja ganz prickelnd 
Aber eigentlich müssen die doch dafür sorgen dass alles klappt--> heißt wenn es beim zweiten case auch nicht klappt, kommt halt ein drittes und das andere müssen sie zurücknehmen?!?

ne, ohne Reset Switch hab ichs noch nicht probiert....bin leider nicht so Hardware bewandert (mein erster selbst zusammengebauter pc)--> ich weiß nicht was ich tun muss^^ (und ich hab angst um meinen pc xD)


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Wenn du den PC selber zusammengebaut hast, dann wirst du auch wissen, wo du den Power Switch und Reset Switch auf dem Motherboard angeschlossen hast. Dann ziehst du einfach den Reset Switch ab und schaust ob es funktioniert. 

Ich denke aber nicht, dass CM dafür verantwortlich ist, dass der PC funktioniert, denn es liegt eher eine Unverträglichkeit zwischen Mainboard und Case vor.


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Ah, jetzt kapier ich erst 
mein mainboard hat nämlich auf dem board selber nochmal einen Knopf wo reset draufsteht --> dachte ich ich muss diesen knopf i-wie entfernen  

hm....das is blöd, weil Cooler master Gehäuse macht, die mir gefallen 
aber wie kann sowas eigentlich sein, dass sich mainboar nich mit dem gehäsue verträgt??


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Das Problem liegt (wahrscheinlich) an Elektrostatischerentladung. Genau kann man das nicht sagen, aber ich hatte so ein ähnliches Problem. Du kannst ja mal den Reset Switch entferen.

Und poste bitte mal dein gesamtes System


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

so, habe jetzt den Reset Swich entfernt und werde es nacher testen (wenn das system halt schon ein bissl läuft)

Also mein System:

Mainboard: Asrock 890GX Extreme4
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow RT 
Grafikkarte: SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 6950 
Arbeitsspeicher: Buffalo DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
Netzteil: Super Flower SF-800P14HE Amazon
Festplatten: Seagate Momentus XT 250GB und Western Digital WD1002FAEX 1 TB
Gehäuse: Cooler Master 690 II Lite Midi-Tower KKN3 - pure black

Warscheinlich unwichtig(Gehäuselüfter, Tastatur, Bildschirm etc.):


Spoiler



Gehäuselüfter: 4xCooler Master SickleFlow 120 2000 RPM Blue LED (+ die zwei von anfang an im Gehäuse vorhandenen Lüfter)
Lüftersteuerung: Scythe Kaze Q 3.5"
Monitor: Samsung 2233RZ 120 Hz 
Boxen: Logitech Z-3e
Headset: Corsair HS1 USB Gaming Headset
Maus: Razer Lachesis 
Tastatur: Logitch G15
Externe Festplatten: ExcelStor GStor Wave II 320 GB und Verbatim USB 3.0 Desktop Hard Drive 2TB



Kannst mir ja sagen was ich noch so optimieren kann


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

Teste es jetzt erstmal. Das einzige was du mMn noch optimieren kannst, ist das Netzteil. Als Super Flower kann ich kein Vertrauen schenken. Du hast doch ein so gutes System, warum hast du dann das Super Flower genommen?


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

So, gerade 2 mal getesten, beide male kein Aufhängen ---->  
Ich hoffe mal das waren jetzt keine Glückserfolge, sondern es funktioniert ab jetzt immer 

VIELEN VIELEN DANK!!!     

Das Netzteil hab ich (zusammen mit der 1TB Festplatte) von meinem alten pc übernommen; es ist noch relativ neu, da in meinem alten System das Netzteil kaputt gegangen ist...
Warum ichs genommen hab?...Naja, es war nicht überteuert, ist nicht zu laut, und leuchtet blau (ich hab bei da i-wie so ein blau Tick  )

was für ein Netzteil hätte ich besser nehmen sollen?


----------



## Own3r (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Wenn es erstmal läuft ist es gut. Nur nicht zu früh freuen 

Ja das Netzteil ist so eine Sache. Die einen sagen, dass die Super Flower Golden Green die einzig guten von SF sind (du hast zwar ein anderes aber egal). Ich würd lieber zu einem anderen Netzteil ála Bequiet, Enermax, Seasonic, Antec usw. greifen. Die kosten allerdings was mehr 

Solange deins funktioniert würde ich dabei bleiben. Irgendwann kannst du es ja austauschen


----------



## Bloody_Eagle (5. März 2011)

*AW: pc stürzt bei usb ab*

Jo, aber ich habe immerhin wieder Hoffnung geschöpft 
weil ich hab vorher so viel probiert, x-mal Treiber neu installiert, Stecker am Mainboard umgesteckt, neu Festplatte eingebaut, Betriebssystem neu drauf, etc.

Das mit dem Netzteil damals war so ne Sache, ich hatte glaub ich einen Test vom Golden Green gelesen, dann aber als ich im Internet nach preisen geschaut habe, das Amazon angeklickt; als ich dann bemerkt hab, dass das das Falsche ist, und gesehen hab dass das andere 40€ oder so mehr gekostet hab, hab ich mir gesagt, ach is mir Wurst, nimmste das 

Nochmals vielen Dank 

Besonders praktisch: MORGEN bin ich auf ner LAN und HEUTE ist scheinbar mein USB wieder funktionsfähig


----------

